# Dwarf Sag or Hairgrass?



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am working on setting up my new tank and so far have the Fluval Shrimp Stratum substrate down, the water treated, and everything has been running for a few days. I am going to be doing a low light, low tech tank and will be doing a fish in cycle (one male betta going in today) and hope to add some cherry shrimp when the tank is cycled in a month or so. 

I plan on adding Monapi wood once it is leeching less, Anubias, Marimo Moss Balls, and a Java Fern (Windolev). My question is for on the substrate, should I do Dwarf Sag or Hairgrass? Also, does all of this seem ok? Any suggestions?


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

Dwarf sag in a low-light tank does not stay very "dwarf." Mine is up to 7 inches tall in a low light tank ... it's sending off babies on runners like nobody's business, and I'm about to tear a lot of it out and give it to my dad as a result. 

Dwarf hairgrass is tough to grow in low light. It'll survive, it just won't spread and carpet much.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thank you! I deff don't want something that will get that tall....maybe I should try the Hairgrass then? I think I would rather sparse than 7" tall


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

tekk guy~ true dwarf sag stays at about 2-3 in high... 
I have both dwarf sag and normals sag in low light (same tank). the normal one gets to about 8in >.<


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

aokashi said:


> tekk guy~ true dwarf sag stays at about 2-3 in high...
> I have both dwarf sag and normals sag in low light (same tank). the normal one gets to about 8in >.<


I don't know, I definitely trust the seller (from a different forum, you can guess which one), and everything I've seen matches my own experience. I really wish it would stay short, because I originally wanted it as a sparse carpet also.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

If you want low light/tech, anubias, marimo balls, and java will definitely fit. However, Dwarf sag/hairgrass are more moderate lighting and you definitely want to have some root tabs or some great plant substrate for the root feeders.
Also, if you’re wanting to get a good carpet, dwarf hairgrass is your choice as it grows up to 4”. Dwarf sag is more of a mid-ground plant and will grow up to a foot long.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

let me take a photo for you guys later...
if your sags grows to 7-8in/1-ft.... it's not a dwarf sag >.>
the reg sag when low growing... is often sold as dwarf sag. however there are distinct differences between the two ^_^


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Young Sag (left) Mature dwarf sag (right) note that the regular saggitaria is already much taller than the dwarf sag mother plant ^_^


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

aokashi said:


> Young Sag (left) Mature dwarf sag (right) note that the regular saggitaria is already much taller than the dwarf sag mother plant ^_^
> 
> Ah, okay. I didn't think to look at different kinds of species. The site I was referencing said they grow to "1' max" It looks more like the young sag in the picture, but I'm curious if they either sell whatever they get their hands on without really telling the difference or if they do specify.. I don't think they do, really but *shrugs*


----------



## FeatherStone (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm curious about the dwarf sag/hairgrass too though. Do they do fine with that liquid leaf-zone stuff from API, or do they need root tabs or something under the substrate? I have hairgrass, but I just started using the liquid fert and now some of it is turning brown/clear :shock2:


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

i'm curious about that too... i got a few dwarf sag thrown in free with my frogbit and the person who sent them did include root tabs. i am wondering if that was a generic freebie sent with any plants or if i need to get some more to replace them once they run out. the plants were growing for a week in qt when i had them in a vase with playsand, no tabs and flourish but of course that's not very long.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

my dwarf sag is growing well in low light. 

in one tank it is soil based so it grows like crazy all over the ground and is only 2-3 inches.

in another tank i have sand and i put root tabs under a few. they dont grow as much and the leaves are thinner but they are green. they also grow slower and have off shoots but they havent covered everything like the soil tank. i have not added more root tabs under the off shoots. 

im very happy with dwarf sag


----------

